# Sheldon Allman Sing Along With Drac



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*Sheldon Allman – Sing Along with Drac (1960)
Novelty
Sheldon Allman was a character actor and singer who appeared in old TV westerns and guested on other TV serials like Batman, I Dream of Jeannie, and Little House on the Prairie. He provided the singing voice for Mr. Ed, and wrote the theme for “George of the Jungle”. He also had minor roles in movies. Allman released 2 albums in 1960 … “Folk Songs for the 21st Century”, with some of the most ingenious lyrics you’ll ever hear, and this little gem.

“Sing Along With Drac” was recorded to give the listener the feeling that he’s listening to an old radio variety show hosted by none other than Dracula himself. He is accompanied on piano and organ by his brother Irving Dracula, and Sammie the Teenage Wolfman is on drums. Many of the songs are parodies of old classics … “These Ghoulish Things” and “This Can’t be Blood” are examples (parodies of “These Foolish Things” and “This Can’t be Love”). I feel like I should be sitting in a smoky bar with a cigar and martini, chatting about dames.

This album provides the wit and the clever lyrics that are lacking in most other novelty Halloween music. Other albums think it is enough to use a thick Bela Lugosi accent and sing lyrics that refer to monsters , and cleverly rhyme “lab” and “slab”. This album has a highbrow jazz-trio feel that lends it class and elegance. At the same time, his lyrics are far more disturbing and morbid than any other novelty album. Check out these lyrics from “Amongst My Souvenirs”…

There’s nothing left of you. What burns went up the flue. 
The rest is residue, Amongst my souvenirs.
Some bones (just two or three), to keep me company
Your bridgework smiles at me, Amongst my souvenirs.

Allman’s vampire has a deeper, more commanding voice than most. His Hitchcock, Karloff, and Lorre impersonations are terrific as well. The music – some parodies, and some of Allman’s own compositions – are all solid, and the lyrics are sharp and hilarious. The commercials, letters from listeners, and the plea for more blood donors fit in the radio show nicely.

This album, along with Spike Jones “Spooktacular” album, are my favorite Halloween novelty records of all time. I can’t recommend it enough. Allman passed away in 2002.

DOWNLOAD LINK HERE:

*
http://www.mediafire.com/?pba98k531xa29cy


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

NIce write-up ...  ... still LOVE this album.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks. I found this album years ago when I went to a website that used "Children's Day At The Morgue" as their background music. It's my favorite song from the album.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm saying your write-up looks familiar ...


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I got it from my blog, but not sure where it originated. I try to give credit when I know, but I have been collecting things since 2004 so I've lost track. Sorry.


----------

